# Colonoscopy thru colostomy bag...



## aljones1980 (Mar 22, 2011)

I understand that there is a different cpt code for colonoscopies performed thru a colostomy bag.  I'm having a problem finding a code for the tattooing of a polyp when the procedure was done this way. Can anyone help with this please? Thanks...


----------



## bdobyns (Mar 22, 2011)

There is no specific code for tattooing when the colonoscopy is done via stoma.  If the polyp was removed or bx was taken 44389 would be appropriate otherwise 44388 for diagnostic


----------



## aljones1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. I didn't see one either.


----------

